# Telefon Chat Pauschale 0180



## maxam (10 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe letztens eine kleine Dummheit begangen.
Ich habe letztens aus Interesse einmal bei folgender im Fernsehen beworbenen Nummer 01805-904xxxangerufen. In der Werbung wurde angegeben, dass der Anruf 3 Cent pro Min. kosten würde. Weitere Informationen erhielt ich von der Bandansage auch nicht.
Am nächsten Tag erhielt ich einen Anruf von einem Mann, der mich aufforderte meine Adresse anzugeben, damit er mir eine Rechnung schicken könne. Auf eine Nachfrage zum Sachverhalt bekam ich keine Antwort. Er könne mir nichts sagen, nur daß ich bei Ihnen angerufen hätte und er nun meine Adresse wissen müsse, damit sie mir eine Rechnung schicken könne. Dies verweigerte ich ihm allerdings. Das Telefonat endete damit, dass er androhte meine Adresse polizeilich ermitteln zu lassen, was zu Mehrkosten für mich führen würde.
Danach endete das Gespräch. Ich wunderte mich zuerst woher sie meine Nummer hatten, denn ich besitze eine Geheimnummer und meine Rufnummerübermittlung ist auf meinen Wunsch hin von meinem Telefonanbieter ausgeschaltet worden. Nun erfuhr ich nach weiterer Internetrecherche, dass ich nicht allein bin mit diesem Problem und dass es wohl trotz Rufnummernunterdrückung unter bestimmten Umständen möglich ist die Rufnummernblockade zu umgehen. Bei der Recherche erfuhr ich auch, dass es sich wohl um eine angebliche Telfon Chat Pauschale handelt, die 54 Euro kostet. Darauf wurde ich aber weder hingewiesen, noch wurde ich während des Anrufs gefragt. Ich wollte die Sache auch der Bundesnetzagentur melden.
Weiß jemand, ob es möglich ist meine Adresse polizeilich ermitteln zu lassen? Mir ist die ganze Angelegenheit sehr peinlich.

Würde mich sehr über Antworten und mehr Informationen freuen!


----------



## Reducal (10 Februar 2006)

...natürlich, indem der Interessent eine Anzeige macht und später Akteneinsichtnahme nimmt. Das ist aber ziemlich kompiziert für solche "Geschäftsleute" und für sie selbst auch noch gefährlich. Denn wie Du schreibst, hast Du eine Rufnummernunterdrückung geschaltet. Die hat das Unternehmen aber (womöglich) ausgehebelt, was ein deftiger Verstoß gegen den Datenschutz, Tekommunikationsgesetze ist und ein Ausspähen von Daten gem. dem StGB bedeuten könnte - sehr dünnes Eis für den Anrufer bei Dir.


----------



## rik (14 März 2006)

Hallo maxam, mir ist heute das gleiche passiert und hab erst mal meine Adresse nicht preisgegeben. Wie hat es sich bei dir entwickelt, haben Sie deine Adresse tatsächlich polizeilich ermitteln lassen?

Gruß
Rik


----------



## maxam (22 März 2006)

*telefon chat pauschale*

Hi rik,

bisher habe ich nichts mehr von denen gehört.
Es gibt ein tolles Forum auf der Seite teltarif.de wo man gute Infos bekommt, geh da doch mal hin.
Auf jeden Fall Deine Adresse nicht angeben!

Gruß maxam


----------



## lilli24 (6 November 2013)

Etwas Ähnliches war mir auch schon mal passiert, damals gieng es um ca. 30 €, da hatte ich keine Lust mit Polizei usw. zu kommen, also habe ich bezahlt.
Ich rate dir seriöse Telefonchats die man über deutsche Tel. Nr. erreicht, das ist kostenlos wenn du eine Festnetzflat hast. Ich z.B. rufe gerne bei Handychat.de an, ist sehr unterhaltsam, immer nette Leute da. Die Nummer ist diese: [entfernt]


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 November 2013)

Da bleib ich lieber hier. Nette Leute, unterhaltsam - und ich muss nicht mal eine Nummer wählen. Und vor allem: keine Werbung. Normalerweise zumindest nicht. Nuja, jedenfalls meist nicht lange, höchstens solange, bis ein Moderator den Braten riecht.
lilli24, einfach mal hier klicken


----------



## BenTigger (7 November 2013)

Keine Sorge AKA, du kennst die Mods doch, auch zu nachtschlafender Zeit sind immer welche aktiv, die an Schlaflosigkeit leiden  Hier hatte es dank dem Nilpferd im Forum auch kleine 2h gedauert


----------

